

WordPress 3.3 "Sonny" - bennesvig
http://wordpress.org/news/2011/12/sonny/

======
wx77
List of improvements: <https://codex.wordpress.org/Version_3.3>

Since I didn't spot the link right away.

------
simoes
Software developers can really learn a lot from the wordpress video style of
showing new updates and enhancements. Great work!

------
photomatt
Yay! :)

~~~
ComputerGuru
Hi Matt! Congrats on the release - I just moved back to WP mainstream from a
performance-oriented fork I'd been working on.

Was about to hit the downvote button, but then I realized it was you :)

------
ricardobeat
Looking good. The flyout vs accordion wars seems never-ending.

I won't complain, but still prefer the accordion style, it's more visible,
memorable, requires less dexterity from novice users, and adapts better to
input methods other than a mouse.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Great job "not complaining" ;)

~~~
ricardobeat
Commenting here instead of at WP.org makes it more of a rant than complaint :)

------
alanh
I’m glad to see that, after so many years, WordPress will no longer create a
URL like

yourblog.com/i-said-“here’s-johnny!”

whenever you enter a title that includes quotes

------
the_cat_kittles
Stitt over Rollins? woah...thats brave

~~~
nacin
As far as I know, WordPress has never been named after a living jazzer.

~~~
gcorne
How can you name a release after Sonny Stitt before naming a release after
Charlie Parker?

~~~
nacin
We plan to be around for a while. :)

------
brianbreslin
how does the "ipad optimization" affect onswipe and similar companies?

~~~
chrisguitarguy
It shouldn't. The optimization is just responsive design for the admin area.
Twenty Eleven[1], the default theme, has a responsive design as well. I don't
see either of those things taking away from a business like Onswipe. Until
more responsive design themes get into the WP repository, that is.

1\. <http://twentyelevendemo.wordpress.com/>

